# Problème Boot Camp



## Nuxmyzs (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer Windows sur mon Mac pour utiliser un logiciel non compatible sur mac et dont j'ai besoin pour mon travail personnel.
J'ouvre donc Boot Camp et je clique sur Continuer. Cependant il me dit :

"Ce disque ne peut pas être partitionné car il est impossible de déplacer certains de ses fichiers."
Puis : "Effectuez une copie de sauvegarde du disque. LUtilitaire de disque vous permet ensuite de le formater en tant que seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé). Restaurez vos données sur le disque et tentez dutiliser Assistant Boot Camp à nouveau."

Je ne souhaite pas trop restaurer tout mon système et je ne comprends pas pourquoi il me dit ça parce que je n'ai pas partionné auparavant.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis preneur ou si quelqu'un a une autre solution pour installer Windows sur Mac sans Boot Camp.

Merci d'avance et bonne continuation à vous.


----------

